# Found a lump on my elbow.



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I found a lump on my elbow. With all the other health problems I'm having right now, it's making me nervous. I don't see my doctor again until the 10th.
Anybody else ever had one there? It's right at the point of my elbow, under the skin. It doesn't seem stuck to anything but the skin as I can move it around.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ganglion cyst. Not a big problem.

http://arthritis-symptom.com/d-g/ganglion-cyst-elbow.htm


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I was thinking cyst too. I had one a long time ago in my arm. Still have the scar where they took it out. It felt like a large pea and I could move it around.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My db had those, real bad, then they just went away.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

bang it really hard with a heavy hardcover book...it really works
Once my son had one drained at the doc's, and it came back. he did the book slam and it went away for good


----------



## rowan57 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have had a fairly large on on my jaw for about 10 years, nothing to worry about but certainly worth checking out at the docs to be sure.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks all!! I feel better about this now. I will definitely talk to my doctor about it. I will try smacking it with a book. I guess it can't hurt anything.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Its best to have someone else do the smacking as it has to be done HARD!!!!!!. These were once called Bible Cysts since they were usually broken by smacking with the largest, heaviest book available, this was normally the Bible, hence the name.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Is it nested between the two bones on the end of your elbow? I think that's where a ganglion cyst would form if on the elbow. I had one where the thumb meets the wrist. If it's located on the end of the bigger bone it could be something else. Personally I would get it checked out before I'd smash it.

update: Wikipedia says hand and foot but does not mention elbow.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

My first guess was a bursa sac..... (olecranon bursa)
Popeye elbow....
gloria


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Check into it before any home remedies with the book.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

yep, I'd use the tried and true book method.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

have you had any trauma to your elbow lately? Dh fell a few weeks back and hurt his elbow. Hard headed man won't go to the doctor either. He has what i believe to be a bursa sac on that elbow now. Its just a big ole fluid filled sac. Looks funny but he says he doesn't feel it.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I burst a bursa sac- or so the doc says. 
Can't straighten my arm, swelling, constant pain- either sharp or burning. They wanted to send me to a sports med doc at the same office, but no way- not without insurance!
They told me it could take a year to heal....we're almost six months in and I think i reinjured it the other day... darn it.


----------

